# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Robot & Frank", comedy sci-fi film, Jake Schreier, 2012, USA

## Airicist

"Robot & Frank" on Wikipedia

"Robot & Frank" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

'Robot & Frank' Trailer HD 

Published on Jun 28, 2012

----------

